# chupacabra = τσουπακάμπρα



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Παρότι αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το ελληνικό διαδίκτυο μιλάει για «το τσουπακάμπρα», θα μπορούσε να είναι και θηλυκό, «η τσουπακάμπρα», που επιτρέπει να έχουμε και πληθυντικό «οι τσουπακάμπρες». Πάρτε θέση, το θέμα είναι καυτό.

Η τσουπακάμπρα είναι *κρυπτίδιο*, _cryptid_ στην αγγλική, ήτοι ζώο που η ύπαρξή του δεν έχει αποδειχτεί αλλά πιστεύεται ότι ανήκει στην παραδοσιακή λαογραφία και τη σύγχρονη τάση για μυθοπλασία. Στα κρυπτίδια ανήκουν το τέρας του Λοχ Νες ή ο χιονάνθρωπος των Ιμαλαΐων, ο μεγαλοπόδαρος του Όρεγκον ή η τσουπακάμπρα της ισπανόφωνης Αμερικής. Η λέξη προέρχεται από το ισπανικό ρήμα _chupar_ «ρουφώ, απομυζώ, βυζαίνω» και το ουσ. _cabra_ «τράγος, γίδα», επειδή λένε ότι ρίχνεται στα ζωντανά, ιδιαίτερα στις γίδες, και τους πίνει το γάλα. Οπότε προτείνω «γιδοβυζάχτρα» για απόδοση.





Στο Βήμα (5/10/1997) διαβάζω όλο αυτό:

*Ενα τσουπακάμπρα θα μας σώσει! *

Ο προσφιλέστερος τρόπος να απαλλαγείτε από την αβάσταχτη ανία της καθημερινής ζωής: ένα ολόφρεσκο, πεινασμένο και ειδεχθέστατο τερατάκι απευθείας από το Πουέρτο Ρίκο

Η τερατολαγνεία ανακάλυψε τον ολοκαίνουργο εκπρόσωπό της: το τσουπακάμπρα («chupacabra»), μια αλλοπρόσαλλη διασταύρωση βαμπίρ, Αρειανού και προϊστορικού μυθολογικού ζώου με ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στις κατσίκες, στον Μπάρι Μανίλοου και στο Internet! Ηδη η Σκωτσέζα Νέσι του Λοχ Νες και οι κάθε λογής Bigfoot, λυκάνθρωποι και τα συναφή ανήκουν πια στο παρελθόν. Τα τσουπακάμπρα όχι μόνο έχουν εξασφαλίσει το δικό τους περίοπτο site στο Δίκτυο αλλά λανσάρονται σε σωρεία έργων τέχνης, επιστημονικών ερευνών και memorabilia (δεν έχετε παρά να παραγγείλετε το δικό σας Τ-shirt!). Διαθέτουν μάλιστα και το δικό τους τραγούδι, «The Chupacabra Song», έναν μεταμοντέρνο ύμνο στη δράση των συμπαθέστατων αυτών τεράτων. Πρόκειται για μια διασκευή του πάλαι ποτέ λάτιν-ντίσκο κατασκευάσματος «Κοπακαμπάνα» (sic). Οι στίχοι μόνο διαφοροποιούνται: «His name is Chupa, the Chupacabra...».

Το εν λόγω ον κατάγεται από τη Λατινική Αμερική. Σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες απλών θνητών, έχει εντοπισθεί επανειλημμένως στο Μαϊάμι, στο Πουέρτο Ρίκο, στο Μεξικό, ακόμη και στο Λονδίνο. Μόλις πέρυσι το περιοδικό «UFO» δημοσίευσε έρευνα η οποία φέρει στο φως πολύτιμα στοιχεία για τα θύματα του ζωόμορφου αυτού βαμπίρ που προσφάτως χαρακτηρίστηκε Ανώμαλη Βιολογική Οντότητα. Πάνω από 2.000 μυστηριώδεις ακρωτηριασμοί ζώων καταμετρήθηκαν μέσα σε δύο χρόνια στο Πουέρτο Ρίκο. Οι τοπικές αρχές επεχείρησαν επί ματαίω να ερμηνεύσουν το φαινόμενο ­ άραγε πόσα λυσσασμένα αδέσποτα σκυλιά αποφασίζουν να επιτεθούν σε κατσίκες; Διακεκριμένοι όμως ουφολόγοι επιμένουν ότι πίσω από τους φόνους κρύβονται τα αιμοδιψή τσουπακάμπρα ­ η οδοντοστοιχία Νοσφεράτου που διαθέτουν είναι ο ιδανικός εξοπλισμός για το θεάρεστο έργο τους.

Προ μηνών μια λατινοαμερικανίδα ερευνήτρια ονόματι Elaine Showalter κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο της «Υστορίες», ένα απάνθισμα των σύγχρονων υστεριών. Ανάμεσά τους η εμμονή με τους εξωγήινους εν γένει, τα πλείστα μεταφυσικά φαινόμενα, το λεγόμενο «σύνδρομο του Πολέμου του Κόλπου» και φυσικά τα τσουπακάμπρα! Η έρευνα έχει ήδη σκαρφαλώσει στα μπεστ σέλερ ­ μαζί της και η νεοαφιχθείσα μανία. Αναρωτιέται πάντως κανείς πόσα ακόμη τέρατα πρόκειται να εφεύρει στο μέλλον ο απαυδημένος από τα εγκόσμια ανθρώπινος νους. Είναι τέτοια λοιπόν η πενία του που αναγκάζεται να καταφύγει στο κάθε τυχάρπαστο τσουπακάμπρα;

(Λένα Παπαδημητρίου)​






Περισσότερα στην Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chupacabra


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η λέξη προέρχεται από το ισπανικό ρήμα _chupar_ «ρουφώ, απομυζώ, βυζαίνω» και το ουσ. _cabra_ «τράγος, γίδα», επειδή λένε ότι ρίχνεται στα ζωντανά, ιδιαίτερα στις γίδες, και τους πίνει το γάλα.


Νομίζω ότι τους πίνει το αίμα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι τους πίνει το αίμα...


Σωστά λες, δεν ξέρω γιατί μου βγήκε γάλα στη διαδρομή. Κοτζάμ εικόνα έβαλα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 22, 2010)

Ξέχασες να καλωσορίσεις και την Τσουπακάμπρα που μπήκε στη Λεξιλογία... :) 

Υπήρχε ένα επεισόδιο των X-files στο οποίο είχαν πάει στη Λατινική Αμερική να ερευνήσουν το φαινόμενο, αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να το βρω. Αν το βρει κανείς ας ποστάρει ένα βιντεάκι. Ήταν ωραίο θυμάμαι.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 22, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά η "γιδοβυζάχτρα" μου προκαλεί οποιονδήποτε συνειρμό εκτός από τον σωστό που οδηγεί στο τσουπακάμπρα.

Επίσης, πάλι για άγνωστους ή ακατανόητους σε μένα λόγους, φαίνεται ότι ενικός και πληθυντικός της ονομασίας του πλάσματος στα ισπανικά συμπίπτουν: chupacabras(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chupacabra, "both singular and plural is chupacabras"). 

Τέλος, θα προτιμούσα να μην επιλέξουμε θυλυκό γένος για την ονομασία, παρότι θα μας έδινε τη δυνατότητα πληθυντικού.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Οπότε το επόμενο ερώτημα είναι:


το τσουπακάμπρα, τα τσουπακάμπρα
το τσουπακάμπρα, τα τσουπακάμπρας
το τσουπακάμπρας, τα τσουπακάμπρας

Να το κάνω poll;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 22, 2010)

Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και ο τσουπακάμπρας (πληθ. οι τσουπακάμπρες, μην περιμένετε όμως να μας δώσει και γενική πληθυντικού απαραίτητα:)). Ειδάλλως, μάλλον προτιμώ την πρώτη επιλογή κι ας μην είναι πιστή στον κατά τα φαινόμενα επικρατήσαντα ισπανικό τύπο.


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2010)

Πάντως, δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάμε στην Αμερική για να βρούμε τσουπακάμπρες, έχει _γιδοβύζα_ η Ευρυτανία -βέβαια είναι πουλί και όχι τερατάκι.

Αντιγράφω από τα Άγρια και τα ήμερα του Γρανίτσα:
Βυζαίνει τέλος πάντων τους μαστούς των γιδιών ο Αιγοθήλας ή όχι; Ο Αριστοτέλης λέγει «όρνις ορεινός μικρώ μείζων Κοττύφου, Κόκκυγος ελάττων, ωά δύο ή τρία, το δε ήθος βλακικός, θηλάζει δε τας Αίγας ουκ οξυωπός της ημέρας». Ο Αιλιανός πάλιν γράφει... «τολμηρότατος ζώων... επίθεται ταις αιξί κατά το καρτερόν και τοις ούθασιν αυτών προσπετόμενον είτα εκμυζά το γάλα... τυφλοί τον μαστόν και αποσβέννυσιν εκείθεν την επιρροήν». Ο ελληνικός λαός ωσαύτως πιστεύει ότι η Γιδοβύζα, όπως την ονομάζει, τρέφεται από γάλα γιδιών. Οι νατουραλι­σταί όμως επιμένουν όχι. Κατ’ αυτούς η παρεξήγησις προήλθεν εκ του ότι ο Αιγοθήλας ευρίσκεται ανάμεσα από τα κοπάδια για να μαζεύη έντομα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, ηρέμησα, κατάλαβα την προέλευση του φροϊδικού μου μεσοφοριού ολισθήματος. Από κάποια προηγούμενη ζωή όπου διάβαζα για αιγοθήλες!


----------



## Themis (Jul 22, 2010)

Sarant, ακόμα και στην Αίγινα με σύνδεση που διαλαποφέρνει καταφέρνεις να βρίσκεσαι σε πλήρη φόρμα. Τη συνταγή και γρήγορα! Άσε που την Κυριακή επιστρέφω στην Εσπερία και μου την έχουν στημένη οι ελεγκτές εναέριας κυκλοφορίας.


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2010)

Τη μια το ηφαίστειο, την άλλη οι ελεγκτές; Πολύ τυχερός είσαι :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 22, 2010)

Το μεγάλο βιβλίο των ανεξήγητων νο.2 (κυκλοφόρησε από τη Modern Times το 1998), τον αναφέρει ως *γιδοθηλαστή*. Δεν το'χω πετύχει με άλλη ονομασία, αλλά θεωρώ πως είναι πολύ καλή και εύστοχη απόδοση.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η εν λόγω σειρά περιλαμβάνει μερικά από τα καλύτερα μεταφρασμένα στα ελληνικά κόμιξ. Αν την πετύχετε πουθενά, επενδύστε άφοβα. Κι αν πετύχει κανείς το τελευταίο βιβλίο της σειράς, «το μεγάλο βιβλίο των συνομωσιών» και ενδιαφέρεται να το σπρώξει, ας μου στείλει κι ένα π.μ., γιατί το ψάχνω κοντά πενταετία τώρα...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Υπήρχε ένα επεισόδιο των X-files στο οποίο είχαν πάει στη Λατινική Αμερική να ερευνήσουν το φαινόμενο, αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να το βρω. Αν το βρει κανείς ας ποστάρει ένα βιντεάκι. Ήταν ωραίο θυμάμαι.



LOL. Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ. Εδώ ολόκληρο το επεισόδιο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Cadmian said:


> Το μεγάλο βιβλίο των ανεξήγητων νο.2 (κυκλοφόρησε από τη Modern Times το 1998), τον αναφέρει ως *γιδοθηλαστή*. Δεν το'χω πετύχει με άλλη ονομασία, αλλά θεωρώ πως είναι πολύ καλή και εύστοχη απόδοση.


«Γιδοθηλαστής» είναι καλό για το πουλάκι. Για το τέρας που τους πίνει το αίμα είναι καλύτερο το «γιδοβυζάστρα» — μόνο που κι αυτό, πουλάκι είναι.

Περισσότερα για το πουλάκι, εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6627

Για τους φίλους των κόμικ: _The goatsucker_ τού Joe Sacco
http://www.4shared.com/document/N-QuPABL/Goatsucker.html


----------



## danae (Jul 23, 2010)

Σχετικά με το γιατί ονομάζεται τσουπακάμπρας και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό (και όχι τσουπακάμπρα - τσουπακάμπρας): πολλές σύνθετες λέξεις της Ισπανικής έχουν αυτή τη μορφή, βλ. abrelatas, sacacorchos, paraguas, cumpleaños... Πρόκειται για λέξεις που το πρώτο τους συνθετικό είναι ρήμα και το δεύτερο ουσιαστικό (το αντικείμενο του ρήματος). Έτσι, abrelatas είναι το (εργαλείο)-που ανοίγει-κονσέρβες (ανοιχτήρι), sacacorchos (το εργαλείο)-που βγάζει-φελλούς (τιρμπουσόν), paraguas (το αντικείμενο) που σταματάει-τα νερά (ομπρέλα) και cumpleaños (η μέρα κατά την οποία)-"κλείνουμε"/συμπληρώνουμε*-χρόνια (γενέθλια).

Γι' αυτό το λόγο το δεύτερο συνθετικό είναι στον πληθυντικό ακόμα και όταν η σύνθετη λέξη είναι στον ενικό. Όλες αυτές οι λέξεις παραμένουν ίδιες και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό.

*(κατά το "τα πόσα κλείνεις").


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2010)

*Has the legendary chupacabra been found? Man shoots dead mysterious grey-skinned creature
*
Is this mysterious creature a fabled chupacabra, or just a follicly challenged raccoon?The bald, grey-skinned creature was shot and killed in Lebanon Junction, Kentucky, after it emerged from woodland into the garden of a home.
But the animal, which has large ears, whiskers and a long tail, has sparked intense debate on the internet, with some claiming it is one of the mythical chupacabras.
Stories of the blood-sucking creature began circulating in Puerto Rico 15 years ago and since then tales of the havoc it causes have swept from Chile through Mexico and into southern U.S. states. 






 Mystery: The hairless creature was shot in Kentucky after venturing into a garden. There is frenzied speculation as to what it is with some claiming it is the legendary chupacabra, a mythical creature which kills goats and sucks their blood​ 
 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ious-gray-skinned-creature.html#ixzz19L4sKMrx​


​


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 28, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι θα το προτιμούσα είτε σε αρσενικό: _ο τσουπακάμπρος / οι τσουπακάμπροι_ (θα μου άρεσε μάλιστα και μια σύνδεση με τον κάπρο: _τσουπακάπρος_) είτε σε ουδέτερο _το τσουπακάμπρι / τα τσουπακάμπρια_ (ή _τσουπακαπρί_).


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2010)

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο όταν μας έρχεται απέξω μια λέξη έτοιμη, εξελληνισμένη, με τη θηλυκή της κατάληξη, να της αλλάξουμε το γένος. Πώς να κάνεις την τεκίλα ουίσκι και την παέγια τάκος ή ντάκο; (Με πρόδωσε _η αβατάρα_, που έγινε _το άβαταρ_. :) )


----------



## Elsa (Dec 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Με πρόδωσε _η αβατάρα_, που έγινε _το άβαταρ_. :) )


Σου είχα πει παλιότερα να προτείνεις _αβατάρι_, δεν με άκουσες, καλά να πάθεις


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είναι πολύ δύσκολο όταν μας έρχεται απέξω μια λέξη έτοιμη, εξελληνισμένη, με τη θηλυκή της κατάληξη, να της αλλάξουμε το γένος. Πώς να κάνεις την τεκίλα ουίσκι και την παέγια τάκος ή ντάκο; (Με πρόδωσε _η αβατάρα_, που έγινε _το άβαταρ_. :) )



ναι, αλλά πιο πάνω είδα μια παρέλαση από ουδέτερα:



nickel said:


> το τσουπακάμπρα, τα τσουπακάμπρα
> το τσουπακάμπρα, τα τσουπακάμπρας
> το τσουπακάμπρας, τα τσουπακάμπρας



ενώ η αυτονόητη επιλογή θα ήταν πράγματι _η τσουπακάμπρα, τής τσουπακάμπρας_, με την οποία, πολύ σωστά, ξεκίνησες και το νήμα. ( Να μετακινούσαμε τάχα το ρ λίγο πιο πάνω: τσουπρακάμπα, να την κάνουμε και τσούπρα;  )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 28, 2010)

Στα ισπανικά πάντως είναι αρσενικό, el chupacabra. Εγώ θα το έκανα ουδέτερο, το τσουπακάμπρα, για να αποφύγω τον σκόπελο του μάλλον φαιδρού "ο τσουπακάμπρας".

Γιδοβυζάχτρα δε θα το έλεγα, πρώτον διότι δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι πίνει γάλα κι όχι αίμα*, και δεύτερον για να αποφύγουμε τη σύγχυση με το πτηνό _Caprimulgus europaeus, _το γιδοβύζι ή αιγόθηλο, που πήρε το μάτι μου ότι το αναφέρατε κάπου.

*Πολύ φυσικό είναι που μπερδεύτηκε ο Νίκελος με το γάλα και το αίμα, ο συνειρμός γίδα=γάλα είναι πολύ ισχυρός. Θα ξέρετε το παλιό ανέκδοτο όπου ρωτάς κάποιον "τι χρώμα έχει το χιόνι;" σου απαντά (ελπίζουμε) "άσπρο" και καπάκι ρωτάς "τι πίνει η αγελάδα;" και σου απαντά (στο 99% των περιπτώσεων) "γάλα" (πλην ενός φίλου που μου απάντησε "μπίρα" μ' ένα κρίκερ στο χέρι).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2015)

Ξανασυνάντησα τη λέξη σε ένα αγγλόφωνο βιβλίο που μεταφράζω, και με την αφορμή αυτή συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν είναι chupacabra αλλά chupacabras, πράγμα λογικό: πρώτον γιατί είναι el que chupa cabras = αυτός που βυζαίνει γίδες (και όχι μία μόνο γίδα), δεύτερον κατ' αναλογία με τη λέξη chotacabras (εντομοφάγο πτηνό, το γιδοβύζι που λέγαμε). Αλλά και λογικό να μην ήταν, είναι γεγονός:

Ισπανική Βίκη
Reserva de palabras
Wordreference (δεν έχει ορισμό, αλλά έχει τρεις συζητήσεις στα φόρουμ).

Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να χρησιμοποιούμε (όταν και αν και όσο χρησιμοποιούμε) μεταγραφή της αγγλόφωνης εκδοχής μιας ισπανόφωνης λέξης. Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να λέμε "το τσουπακάμπρας" (όσο κι αν μας πικραίνει που χάνουμε τις διασκεδαστικές τσούπρες και τσουπακάμπρες).

Την προηγούμενη φορά δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν το πρόσεξα, ίσως επειδή εστίασα στο άρθρο μόνο και δεν το έψαξα ιδιαίτερα ως προς την ίδια τη λέξη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να χρησιμοποιούμε (όταν και αν και όσο χρησιμοποιούμε) μεταγραφή της αγγλόφωνης εκδοχής μιας ισπανόφωνης λέξης. Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να λέμε "το τσουπακάμπρας" (όσο κι αν μας πικραίνει που χάνουμε τις διασκεδαστικές τσούπρες και τσουπακάμπρες).


Είναι τόσα πολλά τα παραδείγματα λέξεων που μας ήρθαν από άλλες γλώσσες κι όπου ο ενικός έγινε αντιληπτός ως πληθυντικός (κι έτσι σχηματίστηκε υποχωρητικά ενικός) ή το αντίθετο, που νομίζω δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να το συζητάμε: η τσουπακάμπρα, οι τσουπακάμπρες. Το πολύ-πολύ να 'χουν έτσι κι οι γνώστες της ισπανικής μία ακόμη ευκαιρία για να κάνουν επίδειξη των γνώσεών τους στις παρέες. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2015)

...κι εμείς οι πορτογαλόφωνοι να λέμε _*πιράνιας*_ και όχι _*πιράνχας*_ :twit:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2015)

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, η λέξη τσουπακάμπρα(ς) δεν έχει ενσωματωθεί και τόσο πολύ πια στην ελληνική γλώσσα ώστε να μην μπορούμε να την αγγίξουμε χωρίς να προκαλέσουμε σύγχυση στον αναγνώστη. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια. 

Δεν με ακούσατε ποτέ να λέω κουβέντα για τα πιράνιας, έτσι δεν είναι; 
Τα οποία παρεμπιπτόντως και στα ισπανικά έτσι λέγονται. :)

Έτσι κι έτσι βέβαια δεν θα αποφασίσουμε εμείς, απλώς καταγράφονται απόψεις εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

...
Μπορεί να μην έχει ενσωματωθεί (παρά τα περίπου 200 γκουγκλοευρήματα και για τις δύο μορφές), αλλά αν την αφήσουμε σαν ξενική και άκλιτη, δεν πρόκειται να ενσωματωθεί ποτέ. Και θα τσακώνονται μετά οι μεταγενέστεροι όπως εμείς σήμερα για άλλες, προηγούμενες εισαγωγές: αν ο ενικός πρέπει να είναι _τανκς_ (ή _τανξ_) ή _τανκ_, αν είναι _κόμικς _ή _κόμιξ _ή _κόμικ_, αν είναι _φόρουμ _ή _φόρο_ (και ο πληθυντικός _φόρουμ _ή _φόρα _ή _φόρουμς_), αν... αν... αν...



Peter Mackridge via Earion said:


> ... Όσο για τις προσμείξεις, δεν τις φοβάμαι. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι και η αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα είχε προσμείξεις με ξένες λέξεις. Δεν υπάρχει μια απόλυτα καθαρή γλώσσα, όπως δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει απόλυτα καθαρή φυλή. Αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Το πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά είναι ότι τα ουσιαστικά που έχουν εισαχθεί από την αγγλική και παλαιότερα από τη γερμανική γλώσσα είναι άκλιτα. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι δάνειες λέξεις δεν συμπεριφέρονται όπως οι άλλες και οι Έλληνες πρέπει να βρουν έναν τρόπο να επιλύσουν αυτό το ζήτημα. Πιθανόν κάποιες να παραμείνουν άκλιτες. Κάποια πρόοδος έχει σημειωθεί τελευταία, π.χ. τα ονόματα που λήγουν σε «α» κλίνονται στη γενική. Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην κλίνονται κάποιες ξένες λέξεις αν προσιδιάζουν στις αντίστοιχες ελληνικές.



Όπως κάναμε από παλιά με το _σεντς _(ενικός και πληθυντικός) => το σέντσι και τα σέντσια.

*σεντς* το (άκλ.) & (προφ.) *σέντσι* το [séntsi] Ο44 : νομισματική μονάδα που είναι ίση με το 1/100 του δολαρίου.
[λόγ. < αγγλ. cent, πληθ. cents· σεντς -ι με *προσαρμογή στο μορφολογικό σύστημα της δημοτικής*]

Μπορεί βέβαια να μιλάμε δημοτική, αλλά άντε να γράψεις το _σέντσι _σήμερα χωρίς να σου το «διορθώσει» ή να σε λοιδορήσει κάποιος ντεμεκομιλφός νεοκαθαρολόγος. Στα μούτρα τους, λεωγώ. That's my two cents. And my two pennies. Δυο πένες.


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2015)

Γεια στο στόμα σου Δαεμάνε!

Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ. Ό,τι προσφέρεται για εξελληνισμό καλό είναι να προσπαθούμε να το εξελληνίσουμε. Γιατί να σταματήσουμε κάτι που έκανε τόσους αιώνες η γλώσσα μας; Να φέρω παράδειγμα; Όλες (σχεδόν) οι τούρκικες λέξεις φορέσανε το ελληνικό τους κουστουμάκι κι έτσι αφομοιώθηκαν. Κι από την άλλη σήμερα παρακολουθούμε το παγκόσμιο πρότυπο, την αγγλική, να ενσωματώνει ξένες λέξεις και να τους κοτσάρει τον δικό της πληθυντικό (που είναι και πανεύκολος άλλωστε, ένα s μόνο). Η diva, ας πούμε, δεν έχει πληθυντικό στα αγγλικά (le) dive αλλά divas, ο πληθυντικός του stiletto δεν είναι stiletti αλλά stilettos, του rucksack δεν είναι rucksacken αλλά rucksacks, του cossack δεν είναι kazaki (από τα ρωσικά) ούτε kozaký (από τα ουκρανικά), είναι cossacks.

Είμαι υπέρ ενός συστηματικού (μετρημένου, όχι πέρα από τα όρια της λογικής) αλλά ανενδοίαστου εξελληνισμού κυρίων και προσηγορικών ονομάτων.

Τα πικρά δάκρυα της Πέτρας φον Καντ (όπως το μάθαμε παλιά), όχι της *Πέτρα φον Καντ (όπως παίχτηκε φέτος). Τα κρυφά σχέδια της Άνγκελας Μέρκελ, όχι της *Άνγκελα Μέρκελ. Γιατί «οι αγώνες της *Σούπερ Λίγκα και όχι της Σούπερ Λίγκας»; Γιατί οι χίπις, όπως τους λέει η Βικιπαίδεια, αφού χίπηδες τους λέμε και τους ξέρουμε; Οι πελέτες, οι τρόλοι (και οι τρόλες), οι χουλιγκάνοι.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 21, 2015)

Δεν βλέπω το πρόβλημα γιατί να μην το εξελληνίσουμε ως αρσενικό: ο τσουπακάμπρας, οι τσουπακάμπρες.

[τουλάχιστον έτσι θα δικαιωθούν και τα μάτσο/ καρασεξιστικά μπλουζάκια που κυκλοφορούν στο Πουέρτο Ρίκο με τη λεζάντα "άμα θες να δεις τον τσουπακάμπρα τον έχω εδώ" (με βελάκι προς επίμαχη ζώνη του σώματος) - τέσπα, να με συμπαθάτε] :)


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 21, 2015)

Φυσικά μπορείτε να με κατηγορήσετε για επανάληψη ήδη διατυπωμένων θέσεων (στην 1η σελίδα του νήματος). Μια όμως και η Αόρατη Μελάνη επανέφερε το ζήτημα, είπα ν' αρπάξω την ευκαιρία.


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2015)

Γεια σου Ρογέριε!


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

Earion said:


> ... Κι από την άλλη σήμερα παρακολουθούμε το παγκόσμιο πρότυπο, την αγγλική, να ενσωματώνει ξένες λέξεις και να τους κοτσάρει τον δικό της πληθυντικό (που είναι και πανεύκολος άλλωστε, ένα s μόνο). Η diva, ας πούμε, δεν έχει πληθυντικό στα αγγλικά (le) dive αλλά divas, ο πληθυντικός του stiletto δεν είναι stiletti αλλά stilettos, του rucksack δεν είναι rucksacken αλλά rucksacks, του cossack δεν είναι kazaki (από τα ρωσικά) ούτε kozaký (από τα ουκρανικά), είναι cossacks. ...









~ James Davis Nicholl

http://james-nicoll.livejournal.com/2582863.html
"The problem with defending the purity of the English language is that the English language is as pure as a crib-house whore. It not only borrows words from other languages; it has on occasion chased other languages down dark alley-ways, clubbed them unconscious and rifled their pockets for new vocabulary."


----------

